# What constitutes Linaro



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

I have seen ROMs that state they are built with linaro and I have seen kernels that state they are linaro builds. So my question is in order for your system to have linaro do you have to install a ROM that has linaro or can you install a non linaro ROM and add a kernel to that ROM that is a linaro built kernel? Is linaro built into the ROM itself or the kernel itself or both? If I want to see the supposed benefits of linaro can I just install a linaro kernel to my current non linaro ROM and thus making it a linaro ROM?

Thank you for any input provided.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Linaro doesn't seem to affect kernels too much. The benefits are more noticeable in linaro ROMs. You can install non-linaro roms/kernels with linaro ROMs/kernels. visa versa, either way, whatever. From what I understand, linaro is an optimized way to compile kernels. I 'think' that there is linaro code in the ROMs tho, as well as the linaro compiling. Don't quote me tho, I haven't read in depth on it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

What roms are with linaro right now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> What roms are with linaro right now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


AOKP, Gummy & Liquid betas that I know of


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27909-linaro-battery-life/page__st__10#entry745109


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27909-linaro-battery-life/page__st__10#entry745109


Good read yarly. Thanks!

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## meminiau (Apr 18, 2012)

gearsofwar said:


> What roms are with linaro right now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Xenon HD. I'm running it and to me it's like night and day.

Swiped on my Gnex


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Aokp 39 glitched and gummy has one to but those to are due to Steve spear I believe I'm probably wrong but oh well lol I'm on fasinate and Steve's builds are the best I prefer

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

What constitutes linaro? Exaggerated claims


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

Barf said:


> What constitutes linaro? Exaggerated claims


thats what i gather from reading the comments on cm's gerrit. apparantly they tested and measured no difference at all. the code that made the demo we have seen on youtube so fast isn't out yet officially (at least when i checked a few days ago it wasnt), couple of string-functions optimized in assembler.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

well the build im using actually is faster doesnt bog down so to say like voxer takes for ever to open with the linaro 39g AOKP steve made its snapper than before


----------

